# Réinstallation de Windows 8.1 avec VirtualBox



## dario500 (13 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Il y a 2 ans j’ai acheté une licence Windows 8.1 afin de l’installer sur mon iMac. Tout fonctionne. Cependant, désormais j’ai un MacBook Pro qui est bien plus rapide et je souhaiterais y installer Windows 8.1. Comment faire pour transférer la licence ? est-ce que tout va se faire lors de l’activation sur la nouvelle machine (en désactivant la licence sur l’ancien Mac), ou j’ai quelque chose à faire ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2017)

dario500 a dit:


> est-ce que tout va se faire lors de l’activation sur la nouvelle machine (en désactivant la licence sur l’ancien Mac)


C'est la seule chose à faire, sinon l'activation en ligne ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## mavislan (17 Novembre 2017)

vous devriez appeler Microsoft pour réactiver votre Windows 8.1.


----------

